# World Record Fluke-24.3#



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Quote
"Monica Oswald of Neptune hauled in a 38 inch, 24.3 pound fluke off Monmouth County in about 55 feet of water this afternoon."

It's a freaking monster, brought to the boat using a Spro bucktail.


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

I think its great to see women in the sport and holding their own.
I heard third hand but I was told that there may be some discrepency over the size line she had? 60lb braid and something about only upto 30 is aloud for records? I'm unsure , so does anyone else know anything about this?

I also heard this lady holds other record fish, she must know what shes doing.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Mark take a look at the NJ board


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*That's*

Just awesome.......


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

She is a OUTSTANDING ANGLER

Also caught this year;
18#1ozWeakfish
8.7# Stargazer
Heavyest Winter Flounder in the Dream Boat Contest

Heres a link to a photo of her 18#1oz weakfish
http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=542240


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Holy ch*t!!! OUTSTANDING!!! I wish my wife was like that...putting me to shame!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Tom Hengst get's numbers and some biggies, but this is a monster


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey folks did you see this:

http://www.newsday.com/sports/printedition/ny-spfish215340292aug21,0,831436.column


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Have seen it Discused and bashed Elsewhere. I will reserve judgement till the FACTS are known

So far she has(according to RUMOR!)

A Uncle, Brother ,Father, Husband-who are Draggers, Commercial Fisherman,Boat Captains,Work in a seafood store,ETC


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Right now I feel she has the record and until there is proof that she didn't catch it.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Now the fish was stolen from a cooler by racoons........something smells funny.

Tremendous fish regardless of whether or not thecatch was legit.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

*Concerned*

You know, all the boards I am on have been arguing about the fish since it was first caught. I chose to give the benefit of doubt until all the facts came to light. However, this is getting a bit rediculous. First the obvious question marks with the picture that have been addressed (torn gill plate/tail issues??). Now, the fish is ravaged by animals overnight??? How many anglers, whether it be a junior novice or a seasoned veteran like these anglers claim to be would leave that fish out at night?? NONE. The worst I would do woudl be seal it inside somehow (at least the garage). Id more than likely put it in the house or clean it on the spot. No sense in letting a fish like that be ruined. I have serious reservations about this fish being certified as the new world record.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Record Fish*

My opinion is that from the beginning the way this was handled was wrong.. If she owns the record for Weakfish then she should have known to cut about 15ft of line and leave the Spro in the fish and not cut it out. The fish has to remain in tack completely including the hook and bait used to catch it.. If there was a stinger hook used then the fish is obviuosly disqualified for record status. I fish Shrewsberry Rocks where this fish was taken from and you cant fish it with a 4oz jig. Impossible.. plus the 65lb braid is not legal for IGFA status.. 

One question remains is Why was it left outside in a cooler and not in a freezer for IGFA to examine at a later date and time.. All pending fish have been frozen for inspection!!


----------

